# Ceiling fan clicks when off



## Barry63028 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi everybody. I just found this site and I must say, I love it already! I consider myself pretty handy in most phases of household hubby lists. But sometimes I need a little help. I look forward to learning a lot from you guys.
Anyway, we recently bought a house that needed a little work. One of the things we did was put up a ceiling fan in the kitchen, along with replacing all the outlets and switches in the kitchen. Now, Ive done those things before, so I THINK there is no problems there. But, we have a clicking sound coming from the ceiling fan. The odd thing is that it clicks if the fans on or not. It clicks real random, no real pattern. And it sounds like the old switches that would click when you turn them on or off. I even took the fan completely down one night, still heard the clicking. Not from the fan of course, but from where the fan was in the ceiling. Ive been in the attic where the fan hangs from, there is nothing else there. No lights, no junction boxes, nothing. So, Im kinda at a loss here. Now there is two separate switches that control the fan, if that helps anybody out. Other than the clicking, the fan works fine, no problems at all.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Is the fan remote controlled? could have been the remote box that was clicking?


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

It's more likely to be the house settling at night.
During the day, when it's hot, the buildings materials
actually expand as they heat up.
At night when the sun has gone down,
then the materials contract again.
this causes all sorts of creaks groans and pops.
Even the sheet iron on the roof makes noises as it cools down.
this is all quite normal.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Barry63028 (Jan 15, 2015)

No remote. And no, I really don't think its the house cooling off. It makes the sound at night, during the day, in the morning, when its raining, sun shining, doesn't matter. I also only hear it coming from this one area. I mean no disrespect but trust me, its not the cooling/settling of the house.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

then it sounds like you have a ghost.

I don't think anybody here will be able to give you much help on this. It is likely going to take some sleuthing on your part to discover the cause.


----------



## Desertdrifter (Dec 10, 2009)

Shut your main off or the breaker feeding that box and see if it still occurs.

Alarm sensors? Or anything motion detecting? Smoke alarms, etc?

Govt listening in?


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

Are there any lighting relays in the roof space ?
Some older homes had low voltage relay controlled lighting.


----------



## Barry63028 (Jan 15, 2015)

I am starting to see a pattern. It seems like there is no pattern to when it will click, but once it does click, it will click again with in about five minutes. We do have an alarm system. But it is unplugged. As far as I know there is nothing else in the area.


----------



## Desertdrifter (Dec 10, 2009)

Motion sensors? Battery operated? Killing the power could eliminate electrical possibility if it continues.


----------



## Barry63028 (Jan 15, 2015)

I was looking at the whole thing again this morning. I have two lights in the dining room/kitchen area. Both of them are on 3 way switches. So, 2 celing fans, each with two separate switches. I noticed that the switch for the fan that is clicking, is wired differently than the other one. When I get home I will draw up a diagram and show you what I'm talking about. Don't know if it is a problem or not, just another thought.


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

Heating pipes ?


PVC drain and hot water.



If not. I agree SPOOKS.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

Who ya gunna call ?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Not likely your problem..... but I had a funny one.

My wife's client returned home from vacation and called me..... they had a strange humming in their home.....

I checked everything for about 45 minutes.... furnaces, fridge, killed all electrical, shut off the water......

Turned out to be their luggage that they had dropped on the hardwood floor..... John said "must be my electrical razor"... but it was in his wife's suitcase...:wink:..... I did not investigate further...:no:

Best


----------



## Augustabuck76 (May 28, 2021)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Not likely your problem..... but I had a funny one.
> 
> My wife's client returned home from vacation and called me..... they had a strange humming in their home.....
> 
> ...


----------



## afjes2015 (May 21, 2015)

Heads UP!!!

_This thread is over 6 years old!!_


----------



## Augustabuck76 (May 28, 2021)

afjes2015 said:


> Heads UP!!!
> 
> _This thread is over 6 years old!!_


Thanks for stating the obvious. People still read the Bible so I gave it a shot.


----------



## hotwinsum (Dec 31, 2021)

Barry63028 said:


> Hi everybody. I just found this site and I must say, I love it already! I consider myself pretty handy in most phases of household hubby lists. But sometimes I need a little help. I look forward to learning a lot from you guys.
> Anyway, we recently bought a house that needed a little work. One of the things we did was put up a ceiling fan in the kitchen, along with replacing all the outlets and switches in the kitchen. Now, Ive done those things before, so I THINK there is no problems there. But, we have a clicking sound coming from the ceiling fan. The odd thing is that it clicks if the fans on or not. It clicks real random, no real pattern. And it sounds like the old switches that would click when you turn them on or off. I even took the fan completely down one night, still heard the clicking. Not from the fan of course, but from where the fan was in the ceiling. Ive been in the attic where the fan hangs from, there is nothing else there. No lights, no junction boxes, nothing. So, Im kinda at a loss here. Now there is two separate switches that control the fan, if that helps anybody out. Other than the clicking, the fan works fine, no problems at all.


Wanted to see if you ever found out what was causing the clicking noise I recently purchased a house and am having the same exact issue.


----------

